
The End Is Nigh For The Apple v. Samsung Trial - sbashyal
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/24/the-end-is-nigh-for-the-apple-v-samsung-trial/
======
sbashyal
In contrast with what most believed to be a long journey, the jury is said to
have reached a verdict.

